# Appy Manes (and tails)



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

this is our Pregnant Appaloosa Snowflake! she has a pretty thick tail. but a wimpy mane lol


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Lol, she has about as many spots as Satin, she is a leopard, but she only has maybe 20 spots on her entire body!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

are you sure she is a leopard? Snowflake is a Roaned out Blanket appaloose. as she is 14-17 years old. so she used to have a blanket but has pretty much roaned completely out. thats why she has the coloring from her knees down and color on her muzzle mane and tail


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Danni...I had him for about 4 mos this year. Varnish roan, with lots of spots! haha


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

She is a leopard... registered so. She looks solid white right now, you can't see her spots 'cause of her long white hair. I will get pics, though I would hate to make everyone jealous cause of her long flowing locks! HEHE


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is my appy mare, Lilly. She is for sale...

She is 6 years old and maybe about 15 hands, and really stocky. She moves more like an english horse though so hopefully she will find a home with somebody who does that.









She's got a really thick tail, and a longer mane, but it is really thin.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

This was my appaloosa mare, Savhanna, who I regretfully don't own anymore.

Her mane was just growing back with the help of MTG, and boy was it one THICK mohawk!








































I'm actually going to contact her current owner and tell her if she decides to sell her, I'd be happy to buy her back.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Our POA/Appy actually has plenty of hair although his mane is sort of sparse right now due to playing with our other geldings:



















He has enough to braid nicely.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> She is a leopard... registered so._ 

Where is she registered? Reason I ask is that ApHC doesn't use the terms leopard or blanket, just descriptive language about where the pattern is-- like a B/W eopard would get called "black- white with spots over entire body" or if it had some darker trim, "blue roan- white with spots over body and hips", and a B/W horse with a spotted blanket would be "black- white with spots over loin and hips"-- and etc. 
What registry uses the term "leopard"?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

wow Danastark he is stunning!!! i would steal him in a heart beat!! and Trinity Savhanna is also georgeous!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, I did not know that, I was just going by what mom told me on that one, she said that it was on her papers that she was a leopard. She is white with quarter sized black spots all over her, no roaning or any other colors, just b/w. I had no idea how ApHA classified the horses, never had an app myself...

Thanks for letting me know that though.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I have had, currently have, and will continue to have various Appaloosas, and I generally like 'hair" on my Appaloosas. Most of them have had average to full manes and tails--
















But I recently brought home a mare who has the least hair of any Appaloosa I have owned. Her movement, build, bloodlines, and her precious willing funny personality sold me on her so much that her hair (lack of) became a non-issue..... here she is with her mane wet over, otherwise it stands up, LOL---


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I love your Palimino App, they are my favorite, next to the black w/ white spots and blankets!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Question, does a mares color pattern have anything to do with the foals? Satin came to us as a brood mare having had 5 foals, and they are all blankets. None of them are leopard or b/w...

I have never bred before, so I have no clue how much it matters... I know it has to have some effect, just to the extent is what I am curious.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Lilkitty-you'd have to fight my kids for him! He's the bestest pony ever  Not so stunning right now-hairy and muddy, but happy  Thanks!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks! I miss her a lot.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>>>Palomino App_

Thanks, he was a great horse. He was my previous stallion, a reserve World Champion and 2X ROM earner, who sadly had to be euthanized last year after he broke his shoulder.

He was actually red dun, with a white mane and tail. I had him tested for the cream gene (His dam was smokey black so it was possible he had a cream gene, and he looked like he could have) but he tested negative. He sired a good share of foals with the dun gene, and sometimes passed along the white/light mane and tail, sometimes not. Here are two of his foals who git the light mane and tail-- the gelding is chestnut, the filly (head down) is red dun like her daddy.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> Question, does a mares color pattern have anything to do with the foals? Satin came to us as a brood mare having had 5 foals, and they are all blankets. None of them are leopard or b/w..._

Yes.
Generally, Appaloosas who are leopard can produce leopard, and they might also have other pattern genes so could also produce blankets. Blanketed Appaloosas generally cannot produce leopards on their own-- if a horse has a pattern gene for leopard normally the horse will be a leopard or near leopard itself, so if you don't see it, it won't be passed along-- 

That is, if expression of their pattern is not suppressed by other genetic factors-- Very occasionally a horse with leopard lineage will look like it has a large blanket, but will produce leopards without having a mate who could contribute the leopard patterning, meaning it has the gene for leopard patterning, but it is not being fully expressed. You might also see a horse with just a few flecks on its rump produce full-blown big spotted blankets from mates without any Appaloosa genetics to contribute-- obviously, the Appaloosa parent has some pattern genes that are not fully expressing.

The above only applies to Appaloosas who have the LP gene to "light up" whatever pattern they have-- totally solid non-characteristic Appaloosas can carry one or more pattern genes and you would never know, unless/until they were bred to an LP gened mate and if the foal inherited LP from that parent and the "hidden" pattern gene form the solid parent.

Also, if an Appaloosa with a blanket or a leopard Appaloosa is not homozygous for any particular pattern gene(s), they might also produce a solid that will roan later---LP by itself does that-- having LP but lacking pattern genes, the foal is born solid, often with characteristics,and usually will roan to some extent as they age.

I would love to see photos of your mare, and see her pedigree-- is it on allbreedpedigree.com ? Or if you have her registered name, I can look it up on the ApHC database.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ahahaha Danastark tempting even furry and muddy!! = P


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Trinity said:


> This was my appaloosa mare, Savhanna, who I regretfully don't own anymore.
> 
> Her mane was just growing back with the help of MTG, and boy was it one THICK mohawk!
> 
> I'm actually going to contact her current owner and tell her if she decides to sell her, I'd be happy to buy her back.


Awww, what happened?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't own an Appy but my riding instructor's Appy, Johnny, is practically mine, as I ride him a lot. He's quite big, 16hh, maybe a little taller.
He doesn't have much of a tail, but his mane is longer than some I've seen.

























Sorry if the pics are a bit big. =(


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

*My appy's mane/tail*

hi

im new

my appaloosa mare is 5 yrs old, i have had her since she was 6 months old, i have broke her myself, with little help from people and trainers at my barn in ontario, canada. She is 15hh, and i ride hunter/jumper, she is a jumper, she loves to go fast, and high.


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

I had to post since it's about Apps  lol.

I just sold my Appy mare, Christy to some awesome people in WY that are using her as a broodmare now. I got lucky with her and she had a very full and very thick tail and her mane was nice and long too! She had an injury, but is fully sound so in some of the pics her knee may look huge lol. It's purely cosmetic now. Hope you like her


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I remember her! So glad to hear she has recovered from her horrible injury. She's a gorgeous girl


----------



## SPIRITAPPY (Dec 19, 2020)

*This is my mare, Catori. No mane or tail. Typical foundation Appy! Love her though. Shes 14.3hh. *


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

*MOD NOTE*

Interesting coat colour Spiritappy! I am closing this thread, as it's from 2009. Unfortunately the system is dredging up old posts in the Recommended Reading so please can people take note of start dates & not add to old threads unless you feel absolutely necessary to do so.


----------

